# I feel awful



## Childrenareawesome (Mar 30, 2017)

Please read and help. I LOVE LOVE LOVE KIDS SO MUCH  I am so upset. I just went on a website called experience project and I read about someone who used to get spanked with a switch by his grandmother so badly that his bum and legs was totally covered in red welts and bruises and she hit him with a switch at full strength while he was crying his eyes out. She EVEN tied him to a post just to do it and he was naked  NOT JOKING  IT'S PURE DISGUSTING.

I am so anti spanking but I can't ever have kids as I'm autistic and can't go out on my own and I'm like a little child myself. BUT I keep being temped to read about how some children are spanked online for some reason even though it's making me cry and heartbroken. I want to stop reading stuff like that BUT I feel temped just to upset myself. My Mommy doesn't know anything and I can't tell her because she wouldn't understand and she doesn't even know that I made this account. I made this account because I 100% AGREE WITH THIS SITE'S BELIEVES. 

Why would someone spank until bleeding and DON'T THEY HAVE A HEART?  *Cry's my eyes out*

*Crys more*


----------



## StephanieHarmon (Oct 26, 2017)

hugs to you. there are some parents/grandparents in this world who need mental health help. i agree with you, young children should not be beaten. how are you holding up?


----------



## Childrenareawesome (Mar 30, 2017)

StephanieHarmon said:


> hugs to you. there are some parents/grandparents in this world who need mental health help. i agree with you, young children should not be beaten. how are you holding up?


*TIGHT HUGS BACK TO YOU* Thank you  thank you  thank you  I'm alright now  it just really really upsets me that anyone could harm something as precious as a child. I THINK YOU ARE TRULY LOVELY 

I sometimes think my autism makes me less likable to kids but the truth is I ADORE CHILDREN MORE THAN ANYTHING and I do like being autistic and I wouldn't wanna change I still wish I could interact with kids a bit better because I absolutely love kids.


----------

